# Cervical Dilator



## jthomas (Mar 4, 2009)

A patient had a cervical dilator placed in the A.M.  Later that evening, it falls out and has to be replaced.  Would you bill the 59200 twice?  Would the second placement get paid?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 5, 2009)

*76 modifier*

Use the 76 modifier ("repeat procedure by same physician") on the second instance.  

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jeevapt_09 (May 26, 2009)

*dilator*

59200 not coded twice, no need  modifier.it bill along with E&M visit with 25 modifier.


----------

